# Pygmy Cory in a 5 Gal tank



## Melanie3C (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I own a basic 5 gallon tank and I wanted to know if I can house pygmy corries in it and how many? I plan on getting a school of red chili rasbora, a few shrimp and a nerite snail as well. The tank is already cycled and I do water changes twice a week. It's planted with hornwort, anubis, dwarf sag, java moss, frog bit, duckweed, and a pathos in the HOB. It has a couple of female guppies and their fry right now but that's only temporary, they'll be gone before I add anything to the tank. 

Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

I'd say its pretty much top stocked as is

Bump: I'd say its pretty much top stocked as is


----------



## elusive77 (Sep 27, 2016)

The problem with Corys is that they are a schooling fish, so they really need to be in groups of at least 5 or 6 to be happy. So while you could maybe fit one in your small tank with the Rasboras, it probably wouldn't be very happy. So I wouldn't recommend it. They are awesome fish though and if you ever get a bigger tank I would definitely recommend them.


----------



## tlriot (May 10, 2014)

Too small. I just got some a month ago for a 7g, and I only did it because the footprint of the tank is closer to a 10g. They are very active and use the whole tank space.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## D.Farci (Mar 15, 2016)

Pygmy Cories are more of a "swimming Cory" than the other species. Corydoras habrosus might be better fit. However, I'd say a larger footprint is best for them. I had a few in a 5 gallon for a bit but I ended up moving them to my 55 and buying more to keep them company. I'd stick with the Chili Rasboras.


----------

